# I want to make some smoke sausage using wild duck brest and I need some advice........



## shoneyboy (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a good friend that has asked me to make him some sausage with some wild duck breast meat….I have been thinking about this for a while now…. But since I have never worked with duck I’m coming to y'all for some help. Here is what I have so far.......

                        2lbs of duck breast

                        2lbs of pork

                        Kosher Salt

                        Cracked Black Pepper

                        Cure # 1

Course grind the pork and duck together, add the Kosher Salt, Cracked Black Pepper and Cure #1. Stuff it into natural hog casings, then cold smoke for 3-4 hours.

Some of my concerns:

                       Are there any seasonings that will compliment the duck?     

                       What wood would be the best to use for smoking?

                       And the old standby question, does this even sound good to do?

Thanks for reading my post and for any and all help…..ShoneyBoy


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 20, 2012)

Does your buddy really like the flavor of duck? Or does he just want to stretch it into some normal sausage? There are some very specific ingredients that compliment duck & duck sausage.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 21, 2012)

I dont see the point mixing duck with pork. I would rather mix it with dark meat chicken or some dark meat turkey......


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 21, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Does your buddy really like the flavor of duck? Or does he just want to stretch it into some normal sausage? There are some very specific ingredients that compliment duck & duck sausage.


He likes the taste of duck......


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 21, 2012)

boykjo said:


> I dont see the point mixing duck with pork. I would rather mix it with dark meat chicken or some dark meat turkey......


I never thought of that......Mixing it with some thighs ???


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm with boykjo on that one. If he likes duck flavor then some dark meat chicken would be killer.

Sounds like a fun experiment. Here's a few ingredients that come to mind that could be used in some way:

wild rice

cranberries

tyme

mushrooms

white or red wine

chicken stock

whiskey

Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 23, 2012)

Made some duck snack sticks last year for a friend, made it 80% duck and 20% fresh Italian sausage!

Then went a little light on the seasoning and regular amt of cure!  tasted great


----------

